# Clomid unsuccessful



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi Everyone 

I have had 3 rounds of Clomid but I have been unsuccessful   , I am back at the hospital in March and was just wondering if anyone knew what the next step is.

Laura


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Where I am having treatment I get 6 rounds of clomid then 2 rounds of IUI which is where you take clomid and they insert sperm directly into the uterus at the time of ovulation then if that doesn't work one round of IVF. From what I can gather what comes next will vary according to where you are having treatment and the exact nature of your fertility problems. My treatment centre are very accessible and I can call/email anytime if I have a question about anything. Could you do the same or do you have to wait until your next appointment. All the very best x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi laura,
Clomid didn't work for me either so I understand your disappointment  

At my hospital I was offered two rounds of ivf but I actually asked them to do ovarian drilling first. They were quite reluctant as they said it's not really used much anymore (although three other ladies had it done the same day as me). There is a short window of about six months where it remains effective but the plan was to start me back on clomid as its more likely to work after drilling. I got pregnant naturally 3 months after drilling though so it's something you might want to ask about.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Musicwife (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Laura, I've just completed round 6 and again, unsuccessful. I went to see my consultant on Wednesday. Our next step is IVF or Ovulation Induction. As IVF is free for 1 cycle, but we'd have to pay for OI and it's success rates are not as good, we have now been put inn waiting s for IVF. How ever, my consultant said that he didn't want to "waste any time" so he's give me another three months of clomid whilst. I'm waiting for IVF funding to be released. I think the course of action is different for each case, but it was at my 4 month appointment that the consultant told me what would be the likely next steps if clomid didn't work. I'm sure that in March, all will become clear!  Good luck x


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank you for getting back to me  . I have pcos and have heared ovarian drilling can help. I was lucky and did overlate on Clomid, last time I was at the hospital they advised I could only have Clomid for 3 months but I Will ask if ovarian drilling will help xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Laura, we started clomid at the same time roughly. I fell pregnant first time but it was a chemical pregnancy unfortunately. I had my follow up last Wednesday and they've sent me straight to ivf. I think it depends on your personal circumstances as to why you're not managing to get pregnant. I have a blocked tube and endometriosis which is why I've skipped iui as they can't guarantee I'll ovulate in my open tube so it's be pointless. Just waiting for out appt to come through the post and I can't wait to get started. Really hoping this will work for us.

Wish you all the luck in your follow up sppt let us know how it goes.x.x


----------



## JemJams (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello, I'm all new to this- this is my first post!! Here goes!! I am 32 and was diagnosed as having pcos years ago. I have never had a regular cycle and can go for months without af arriving- thought I was lucky in my teens and twenties!!! We knew that we would need help conceiving so went to our Gp straight away and were referred to the fertility clinic.
I started 50mg of clomid in December (was given provera to bring on af before starting ) It didn't work so they put me up to 100mg which also didn't work!! Saw the consultant on Monday and was given another course of provera and upped to 150mg. They were just doing weekly urine tests but now they want to scan me on day 12 to see exactly what is going on. If the clomid doesn't work they might try me on tamoxifen........... we are on the waiting list for icsi as well as we are also dealing with male factor fertility issues- lucky us eh??!!!

I'm not holding out much hope and think icsi will be our best bet but still frustrated that clomid hasn't worked so far. Before starting the clomid the goal was to get pregnant now I would just be happy if I managed to ovulate!!! Seriously how hard can it be??!!!!


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi what is this chemical pregnancy that is being mentioned? Is it where your pregnancy test shows a positive result but when you are scanned nothing is there? That would presumably explain why I was told that if I get a positive result I must go back to the fertility unit for a scan a week later? I would be grateful if you could please clarify. I had my hopes up about this clomid treatment (I am on my first cycle) but now I am having my doubts. Good luck to you all x


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Emzyjk a chemical pregnancy is similar to what you said. You get a pregnant test can be blood or urine and then the pregnancy fails in the very early stages before you're baby can be seen on an ultrasound scan. Or as you say people may go to the scan and there be nothing there. I had my chemical at 5 weeks so I found out via a beta hcg test on the wednesday...2 days after AF should have been and then started bleeding on the Sunday. Was absolutely devastated. 

Hi Jemjams and good luck with your journey. It's awful isn't it we take all these things for granted when we're younger and its so hard to accept. How long have you been on the icsi list? Hope you get it soon. I was quite positive on clomid at first but the longer I've been on it the more I hate it. Fed up with it and every month praying that this is the month it might work and then depression when AF visits. We've been referred for ivf and I'm so happy but not heard anything about an appy yet. 

Keep positive hun I know it's difficult but you will get your little miracle in the end I'm sure.x.x


----------

